# How to delete some apps in the iCloud iphone?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Tech Guys

I am using iphone 4s, I used to download some applications from apple store, after some times I found them useless for me, so I deleted them, but when I search on app store I still seeing them in the cloud, and by this those deleted apps are still holding some part of the space memory,

my question, how possibly to remove and totally delete them from the iCloud too?
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## crystalCoast (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi momtaz.

I did some checking to make sure, but those in app purchases you see in your iCloud are not actually taking up any space on your personal account, they are simply links to the apps that are stored on Apple's servers should you want to download them again.

That being said, there is a way to hide them, it sounds a bit more complex than I would expect, but it is what it is. Maybe there is a simpler way I don't know of. Click here for the step by step guide


----------

